# Schlauchboot mi E-motor anmelden ???



## Hechters (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Kollegen, 

hier war mal ein Thread zum anmelden eines Schlauchboot´s.
Ich finde den nicht mehr.
Habe mir ein 2,70m langes Schlauchboot mit nem Minn Kota Motor gekauft.
Wollt eigl. nur wissen, ob ich das Boot jetzt anmelden muss oder nicht? Möchte hier und da ein bisschen rumschippern.
Z.B. am Leukermeer(NL) am Rhein(Hafen) u.s.w.
Hoffe auf Antworten.

_VG Hechters_


----------



## raini08 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot mi E-motor anmelden ???*



Hechters schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> hier war mal ein Thread zum anmelden eines Schlauchboot´s.
> Ich finde den nicht mehr.
> ...



Bei nicht mehr als 6PS anmelde FREI ( so ist das im BBL ... bei euch
??? bis bald raini08


----------



## ulf (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot mi E-motor anmelden ???*

Hallo

Dazu gibt es keine allgemeingültige Info. Du mußt für jedes Gewässer nachfragen, ob das dort gefordert wird. Für Bundeswasserstraßen ist bei Motoren unter 3PS keine Zulassung notwendig (siehe auch hier http://www.elwis.de/Schifffahrtsrecht/index.html unter "Kennzeichnung der Kleinfahrzeuge" ). Auf vielen Binnenseen wollen die jeweiligen Landratsämter unabhängig von der Motorleistung eine Zulassung und/oder Kennzeichnung, gegen einen Obulus versteht sich.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## fischfan-nord (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot mi E-motor anmelden ???*

Moin!

Ich sehe das wie Ulf. Der Pächter eines Gewässers könnte verlangen, dass selbst Ruderboote ein "Kennzeichen" aufweisen müssen.


Gruß!


----------



## Hechters (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schlauchboot mi E-motor anmelden ???*

Danke Euch für die schnellen Antworten! 

_VG Hechters_


----------

